# What a shot..!!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share this great picture!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And that is exactly why I want to go to a big city!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The picture's great.
The clarity is *awesome*. 

Thanks for sharing it with us.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, that is really a great shot. 

And careful what you wish for, Becky. . .going to a big City usually involves somehow finding and bringing home homeless pigeons for most of us, in one way or another! Hehe.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, it wouldn't bother me much! I love all little pidgies. Besides, I'd rather take in a homeless pidgie than one in a nice home already, any day 
(my problem is I'd probably want to take in more than I could handle! lol)


----------

